

Inside HyperLevelDB - organicdeadbeef
http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/06/17/hyperleveldb

======
tbh
Sounds great, and I'm hoping other databases that use LevelDB can benefit from
this work too.

~~~
rescrv
We've kept the API is compatible with LevelDB. You just need to change the
imports and link against libhyperleveldb.

~~~
tbh
Thanks for the replies! (rescrv and emin_gun_sirer)

I could have been more specific, I meant that I hope other projects _do_ build
upon your work. :)

Pleased to see repeated references to Hyperdex on HN, hoping it continues to
grow and mature.

